# MIDBASS COMPARISON? GB60 vs WS6.100?



## dao (11 mo ago)

I've seen folks here and in other forums sing praise for the GB60 midbass, but what I'd really like to hear is how they stack up against the new kid on the block, the WS 6.100s from B.L.A.M.? These seem to be in the same price range; both are midbass drivers. The GB60s are 4 ohm and the WS6s are 2 ohm.

I live in remote Arkansas so there's nowhere near where I can hear both sadly. Some good folks here on this forum have advised one or the other...neither brand being put down.

I know that folks would recommend 3-way, however, right now, if I bought one or the other, they'd be paired with a wideband driver in the dash...maybe the 3N50 for B.L.A.M. or the GS25 for AF.

Folks have also recommended I go with an 8" in the doors, but honestly, I'd probably be fine with the 6 or 6.5. I'm not the kind of guy that worries about what the Jone's have. I just want good sound.

The speakers will be driven by a V Eight DSP/Amp and I'll probably add a monoblock amp/sub this Summer.

So, has anyone heard both and can you compare contrast sound/value?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

@SkizeR


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

clange2485 said:


> @SkizeR


 Thank you for the super quick feedback. Nick recommended B.L.A.M. but never mentioned a comparison against Audiofrog. He would be a truly crappy vendor if he led potential customers to other products don’t you think? This isn’t Miracle on 34th St. after all. I have no doubt he’s a great guy and an honest guy, but what I’m looking for here it’s some feedback from regular folks that have heard both.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no experience with either brand let alone these specific options. Looking at the specs the BLAMs have a 2db higher rated sensitivity measurement. This could be slightly noticeable in total output. The AF is rated down to 60hz. The BLAMs response graphs suggests that 90 is the lowest I would want to play it. 80hz looks possible but 90 is likely the better lowest xover point while AF recommends 70hz xover.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Gimme a couple days and I’ll be swapping out my GB60s for a set of the BLAM WS8.100s and I’ll post my feedback as objectively as I can. Granted it won’t be exactly what you are looking for but I’ll try them crossed both at 80 and 60.

Same vehicle you have and amp you are targeting.

(Temporarily will be running a 2 way with the BLAM WS8.100 and the GB15 until my dash pods get wrapped up).


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

RickWilson said:


> Gimme a couple days and I’ll be swapping out my GB60s for a set of the BLAM WS8.100s and I’ll post my feedback as objectively as I can.


It doesn’t get better than that. Thank you. Why are you making the change and what adapters will you be using in your doors? Delander has offered to make me some if I go the 8 inch route.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

dao said:


> Thank you for the super quick feedback. Nick recommended B.L.A.M. but never mentioned a comparison against Audiofrog. He would be a truly crappy vendor if he led potential customers to other products don’t you think? This isn’t Miracle on 34th St. after all. I have no doubt he’s a great guy and an honest guy, but what I’m looking for here it’s some feedback from regular folks that have heard both.


Nick has been off the frog train for quite sometime but I believe he would still give you very honest feedback between the two and certainly has more experience installing both brands.

Eventually I’ll work my way through these and have something to compare them to but I’ve been very happy with my gb60’s so far. Quality tuning/install is really the most important part.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

dao said:


> It doesn’t get better than that. Thank you. Why are you making the change and what adapters will you be using in your doors? Delander has offered to make me some.


Delander is the man! He made mine and a ton of other members, doesn’t get any better.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

clange2485 said:


> Nick has been off the frog train for quite sometime but I believe he would still give you very honest feedback between the two and certainly has more experience installing both brands.
> 
> Eventually I’ll work my way through these and have something to compare them to but I’ve been very happy with my gb60’s so far. Quality tuning/install is really the most important part.
> 
> View attachment 327217


when were you gonna tell me about this little collection of goodies? I knew about the ZRs but didn’t know about your BLAM ish. Gonna trial them all? 




dao said:


> It doesn’t get better than that. Thank you. Why are you making the change and what adapters will you be using in your doors? Delander has offered to make me some if I go the 8 inch route.


agreed with Clange on Delander’s mounts. His work and communication at excellent. Peep my build log for some in-depth photos or I can PM you.

Making the change from the GBs not cause I’m dissatisfied with them but because I’m going 3 way and want to take advantage of 2 things - an 8 inch midbass and 2 ohm power. The GB60/15 is a killer 2 way combo and would recommend it highly to anyone looking for a simple, very capable 2 way. But with the swap to 3 way, I took the opportunity to make what I feel is a step and taking the best advantage of the other components and installation of my existing build.


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

Thank you for the feedback guys. I’m just saying when somebody’s trying to decide between Ford and Chevy, don’t send them to the Ford or Chevy dealership. It’s just nicer to hear from the regular folks that have owned both Ford and Chevy.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh boy..

1) As said via email, I still have zero clue why you want to use the WS6.100 when you can very easily fit the WS8.100 without any modifications. The only downside is the relatively small price difference. Outside of that, the performance is nuts going from the WS6 to the WS8.

2) The Audiofrogs are good. Great even. Same with the WS6. Both are very similar. Can be a good midbass in a 3-way system, but can also step up to the plate and be a mid-woofer in a traditional 2-way system. But in your situation, considering both sound great and you will be using this as a midbass in a wideband setup, might as well take the one that is 2 ohms and get some more power to it from the V Eight Mk2.

3) Both have similar TS parameters once broken in, and both behave similarly in real-world use, so I'm really not sure what this guy is talking about when he is saying one can cross at 60 and one at 90. As a matter of fact, I had a hard time crossing the gb60 below 80hz (not that you should ever really need to), but they clearly struggled a bit below there. The WS6 I cross at 65hz no problem when needed.

4) clange is right. I haven't used audiofrog in a while. The products are very good. The GB12 is a sub I still miss getting to use and I still have not found a replacement for in its price range. That said, there were problems with quality control, and how andy handled support to us. After a year of essentially being told I'm an idiot, I had enough, especially after he showed himself to be contradicting towards me that he clearly had a gripe against me for whatever reason (if he wants to come in here and try to refute this, I will gladly tell my side to the story and see if I can dig up the screenshots to support what I'm saying. Until then, the details are irrelevant). I tuned a few systems with BLAM while I was still an Audiofrog dealer and decided to give them a shot right after. Now they are our go-to. Great support, and great performance even though i was skeptical at first, especially about selling something named "BLAM".

5) Dale, I totally understand wanting to get feedback from someone who isn't a "salesman". But let's be real for 2 seconds here. I can give you the low down on pretty much any situation and scenario you could throw at me with your vehicle and I would be able to tell you what works best for that situation based on real-world experience. I've done the exact system I am proposing to you in 2 different Toyotas. I have also done them with Audiofrog in these same Toyotas. If Audiofrog was a better choice for this, I'd still be sucking it up and dealing with Andy. But I'm not, and I refuse to sell a product that I wouldn't install in my own vehicle or don't believe is the best for their categories. Take that for what it's worth. My customers seem to think its worth a whole lot after leaving my shop when picking up their cars 

And for your ford/chevy analogy.. I have "owned more fords and chevy's" than probably anyone else on this forum combined. If you do not trust someone's experience, you should be re-evaluating why you are buying from them. That probably comes off a bit harsh, but whatever. The truth is the truth. I have no reason to try to convince you to buy something from me that won't be better than what you are expecting. Otherwise, I have to deal with you wanting to return it after the fact. That's not the business I want to be in. I'm in the business of being the best and offering the best. Period.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

If y’all don’t mind me asking, who is this Delander? 

How can I get in touch with him and does he make adapters for all vehicles?


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

... not what I was expecting.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

KillerBox said:


> If y’all don’t mind me asking, who is this Delander?
> 
> How can I get in touch with him and does he make adapters for all vehicles?


@DeLander , message him and I’m sure he can help you out. He does more just mounts too - he made the pieces for my conductor mount as well.


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

@DeLander was recommended to me on this site and when I posed a question to him about making 8" adapters for my 4Runner doors, he was very quick with a response.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

From the pics I have seen, delander looks like he makes some kick ass baffles


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

RickWilson said:


> when were you gonna tell me about this little collection of goodies? I knew about the ZRs but didn’t know about your BLAM ish. Gonna trial them all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got em a couple weeks ago and I really do want to try them all! Not 100% sure in what order but I’m in no rush to swap things at the moment and would really like to focus on getting my current setup tuned to its maximum potential before making any changes.


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

SkizeR said:


> 1) As said via email, I still have zero clue why you want to use the WS6.100 when you can very easily fit the WS8.100 without any modifications


 Nick, I certainly do appreciate your experience and advice. I never meant this post to call your advice into question. There is absolutely no doubt that you know way more than I will ever know about car audio. Please understand however I also believe in getting the experience/advice of others. I hope that’s real and okay. 

You came highly recommended on this site and that is exactly why I contacted you concerning advice and possibly purchasing from you. When we spoke and I said I wanted to use stock locations in my 4Runner, you mentioned using the 8 inch in a two way set up. These were the signature series components.

I can’t recall whether it was on this forum or another website but I seem to recall a very well respected vendor saying something like....”no 8 inch would pair well in a vehicle in a two way set up.”

That, of course raised some concern in my mind. It seemed we had two very well respected folks with possibly differing opinions or so it seemed. In my mind, I figured why even chance it when I’ve heard such great things about both brands using the 6 inch or 6.5 inch drivers. I don’t think I have heard a single person say one thing bad about either brand. 

I’ve also been approached and offered some lightly used Audiofrog drivers at a very reasonable price. It just seemed prudent of me to ask other members here about what they thought of each.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dao said:


> Nick, I certainly do appreciate your experience and advice. I never meant this post to call your advice into question. There is absolutely no doubt that you know way more than I will ever know about car audio. Please understand however I also believe in getting the experience/advice of others. I hope that’s real and okay.


No worries at all! Just talkin my talk 



dao said:


> You came highly recommended on this site and that is exactly why I contacted you concerning advice and possibly purchasing from you. When we spoke and I said I wanted to use stock locations in my 4Runner, you mentioned using the 8 inch in a two way set up. These were the signature series components.


I appreciate everyones recommendations. Im glad we were able to connect because of the members here. That said, what I suggested to you is not what should be called a two way setup. Yes, there are two speakers, but it is not fair to lump a midbass and a wideband setup in with a midwoofer and a tweeter setup. A midbass/wideband setup is much closer to a 3 way setup.




dao said:


> I can’t recall whether it was on this forum or another website but I seem to recall a very well respected vendor saying something like....”no 8 inch would pair well in a vehicle in a two way set up.”


That is said often. While its a general statement, it's true for most situations. But again, you were never recommended a traditional two way setup. You were recommended a wideband setup. Major difference. Not even close to be perfectly frank. I won't even install traditional 2 way systems anymore in most situations. Not worth the effort considering how not so great it is vs 3 way or a wideband setup. 





dao said:


> That, of course raised some concern in my mind. It seemed we had two very well respected folks with possibly differing opinions or so it seemed. In my mind, I figured why even chance it when I’ve heard such great things about both brands using the 6 inch or 6.5 inch drivers. I don’t think I have heard a single person say one thing bad about either brand.


And this is exactly why you should have just emailed me. I could have explained. Now that I think about this, I'm almost certain i already explained these differences in your first thread. 




dao said:


> I’ve also been approached and offered some lightly used Audiofrog drivers at a very reasonable price. It just seemed prudent of me to ask other members here about what they thought of each.


They're good speakers. Just not as good for this situation.


----------



## cflores2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Something to think about is what type of person you are. If you are someone that wants the best and wants to know you have the best it’s better to just bite the bullet and spend the money. So many people including myself, swap out amps, speakers etc just because they are always chasing that next best thing.


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

That’s an interesting view. I am certainly not that type of person that really cares whether I have the very best or not. Is there a best house, a best car, a best pair of clothes, the best food? I can’t even begin to wrap my brain around that idea. Maybe if I was born to one of the Saudi royal families. With being retired from the military and being older, I can now afford a few of the things I couldn’t when I was younger. I’m just interested in something that I can truly enjoy and something that provides value… good bang for the buck.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

I suggest going with whichever you can get the best deal on. Spend the money on the tune and I highly doubt you'll notice a difference from one driver to the other. You sound like a casual enthusiast who isn't worried about the latest forum boner or trying to win a trophy based off what a particular judge likes to hear. A lot of people like to claim they hear a difference from things like copper strand counts in RCAs, or an extra 50 watts or any number of other factors that are out there, but the reality is very few of us have a golden ear and most of us over 30 have hearing in some state of decline. It's part of aging and partly from being exposed to damaging spl's over the years. That's just life. Focus on a quality installation and a good tune and I bet you will be very happy with the outcome. It's really easy to get swept up in the hype and start dropping large amounts of cash for "upgrades" that provide marginal gains. You can get to the point of diminishing returns very quickly in this hobby.


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

If I could go back in time, I'd get this "System 362"... That's an amazing deal.









Dynaudio


NIB, shipped plus cc fees, system 362--$850x1 sold mw172 3 pair NIB--$500pair system 222--$650x3 2 sold all sold esotar 110.2 pair--$925x3 esotar 1200.2--$800x3 NIB one sold esotar 1200.2--$775x3 slightly used, not used as a sub, used as a woofer in a 3 way tower (1 sold) 2nd sold all...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

jheat2500 said:


> I suggest going with whichever you can get the best deal on.


Good advice. 

Yep, I'm gonna call this done. I just had a shop shoot me an offer/quote I can't pass up. I'll be doing the install with my brother when the gear arrives. We may have to wait for the weather to get better first. I'm in no hurry. It may take some time, but I'll post some pics when done. I may have to post a question or two here or there, but I truly understand all the settings/details about the tuning...though I've never done it before. Luckily, I'm a retired Navy Chief Electronics Tech and government contractor so all the terms, theory, etc. is right down my alley, but admitedly my experience has been with building, testing, maintaining and teaching computer and RF communications gear. It'll be fun. If I run into a major snag, I'll just take it to a good shop in Fayetteville or Little Rock.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Slave2myXJ said:


> If I could go back in time, I'd get this "System 362"... That's an amazing deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a great deal on some dyn’s right now if they will fit in the OP vehicle and quite a but cheaper then the GB60’s. Something to consider…









BNIB pair of Dynaudio MW172


Pair of BNIB Dynaudio MW172’s. I bought these and won’t be using them so once again my loss is your gain! These are really some of the most beautiful speakers I’ve seen (not that that means anything but seriously a good looking well built speaker) and regret not at least hearing them! Anyway...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

I think the OP is good to go. He/I ended the thread a post or so up...but thank you.


----------



## sprsonc (Oct 13, 2012)

I have heard both speakers. The BLAM! have a better midrange reproduction as Guy Bonneville calls it “The French Sound” because that’s what French people think that is what music is supposed to sound like. The Audiofrog are smooth sounding. Not as pronounced in the midrange and have better midbass than the Blam! speakers. If you want to get the most out of your amp. The BLAM! are 2ohm drivers. So running a pair in 2ohm stereo will give you a nice boost from the additional wattage the amp produces. The Audiofrog just sounds good on any music I have ever listen to on them. Where the BLAM gives you best of both worlds. Bonneville was the designer for Focal for many years. I personally has very sensitive ears and they get fatigued extremely fast. Before I listened to the BLAM! speakers. I assumed that them having been designed by the Ex-Focal engineer. That I was in for that bright sound that I can’t stand for more than 5 minutes. I couldn’t have been more wrong about that! Their speaker are the best at being very accurate and giving you the sizzle people want but never to the point of ear fatigue. They are like no other speaker I have every listened to because of this. I think to me they fall into the a catch all category for more critical listening than the Audiofrog. Where the Audiofrog is such a universal sounding speaker. Just install them into the factory location and enjoy every and any type of music you feel like listening to on them. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## dao (11 mo ago)

Thank you. Good write-up.


----------

